# Headlight out on Prius



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Changing a bulb is simple, even you can do it, for the price of a bulb.

Take the old one out and go to a NAPA, or equivalent and get a new one.

Around here Auto-Zone employee does this for a " damsel" all the time.

And if I were within driving distance, I would do it for you, just because. :devil3:


ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

On modern cars changing a bulb often is not simple because of what you have to remove to get to the simple point.


The second time you do it it takes a lot less time.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I did it the other DIY way. The mechanic at a dealership was tired & hungry & I offered to bring him a snack. 



He will look at it for free.:wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

$14 with tax! :smile:There's an auto parts store across the street. A young guy ran the part over. It took about a 1/2 hr including waiting for the part. The actual job took about 5 min.

Mechanic - handsome, Motocross racer who used to surf, fr So Cal. Looks like a straight younger Bruce Jenner.

I guess this is how a small country town keeps customers. Even a Japanese dealership! I never saw this in SoCal.

I did feel more comfortable having someone who knew Japanese cars, do it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I did it the other DIY way. The mechanic at a dealership was tired & hungry & I offered to bring him a snack.
> 
> 
> 
> He will look at it for free.:wink2:


Yeah, us guys forget about the sneaky "female" way to get things done.

A food bribe, and a little smile from a woman, and us straight guys heart melts. 

:devil3::wink2::devil3:

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> Yeah, us guys forget about the sneaky "female" way to get things done.
> 
> A food bribe, and a little smile from a woman, and us straight guys heart melts.
> 
> ...



I think he was just getting a future customer. Plus, when it's over 100 & smoky, & you're hungry & tired, why not do something simple, talk and get a new customer.:smile:
I don't know what they'd do with all the cars if the fire came down the road. What do they do with cows & Bison in the country?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I think he was just getting a future customer. Plus, when it's over 100 & smoky, & you're hungry & tired, why not do something simple, talk and get a new customer.:smile:
> I don't know what they'd do with all the cars if the fire came down the road. What do they do with cows & Bison in the country?


Stock, wildlife, and such that are healthy, can run fast .
And get away, unless they encounter a man made obstacle. 

Then humans often get involved by bulldozing a clear path for them.

And yes good customer relations like that, and you will return when the car needs major repairs.

ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My son’s GM truck has to have the entire grille removed and supposedly the bumper lowered. I managed to do it with the bumper in place but got someone with a small hand to reach in.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay, the headlights seemed fine last night but tonight the one that went out and was replaced appeared much dimmer. Brights are fine.
I didn't actually look into the lights after they were replaced until tonight.

- Could be something deeper is wrong.
- The car was sold in 2016. Could the dealership that sold it to us have changed the bulbs to LEDs & they are brighter? And the mechanic put in the standard bulb? Just guessing. I know nothing about this. :wink2:
- Can someone tamper with your headlights without you knowing? The guy that said he could steal the car in a minute might be able to open the hood?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I guess the second question is a possibility. 









Btw, it's a 2010, but only had 13,000 miles.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Okay, the headlights seemed fine last night but tonight the one that went out and was replaced appeared much dimmer. Brights are fine.
> I didn't actually look into the lights after they were replaced until tonight.



Good advice nik333 on that video you linked to, you should have them replaced in pairs. As the light brightness will be different between new and old bulbs plus different bulb manufactures, etc.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

jmon said:


> Good advice nik333 on that video you linked to, you should have them replaced in pairs. As the light brightness will be different between new and old bulbs plus different bulb manufactures, etc.



The old one is much, much brighter than the new!


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> The old one is much, much brighter than the new!



Low beams are H11’s and high beams are 9005’s. If new bulb is dimmer you may have a plug issue with the ground. You could easily damage a wire fiddling with removal or installation. There’s various intensities of most bulbs where you can get regular, xtra vision or even xenon bulbs. The brighter the bulb, the life is shortened. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

660catman said:


> Low beams are H11’s and high beams are 9005’s. If new bulb is dimmer you may have a plug issue with the ground. You could easily damage a wire fiddling with removal or installation. There’s various intensities of most bulbs where you can get regular, xtra vision or even xenon bulbs. The brighter the bulb, the life is shortened.
> 
> 
> Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.



Would it come and go? It was brighter when put in, now dimmer.


Just the bulb apparatus was $24 at Walmart. Amazing. That seems like a lot to me. I guess I will start seeing many things go out, now. :sad:


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Would it come and go? It was brighter when put in, now dimmer.
> 
> 
> Just the bulb apparatus was $24 at Walmart. Amazing. That seems like a lot to me. I guess I will start seeing many things go out, now. :sad:



Wiring is thin and coating gets hard, not like the old wiring. I had similar issue with my 09 Silverado which take H11’s too. They are not the easiest to change either. It entails grille and headlamp assembly removal if you have big hands. I had issues with lamp which turned out to be the plug and ended up soldering new one in place. Up in Canada we pay around $70 bucks for a pair as I always replace in pairs. Sylvania sells packs with two bulbs.


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

660catman said:


> Wiring is thin and coating gets hard, not like the old wiring. I had similar issue with my 09 Silverado which take H11’s too. They are not the easiest to change either. It entails grille and headlamp assembly removal if you have big hands. I had issues with lamp which turned out to be the plug and ended up soldering new one in place. Up in Canada we pay around $70 bucks for a pair as I always replace in pairs. Sylvania sells packs with two bulbs.
> 
> 
> Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.




He must have just passed his discount along. I'm pretty sure Auto Zone and Napa would be more than Walmart.


Nice to know that headlights are brighter with some bulbs. I thought it was my night vision. A lot of cars look like they have their brights on.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> The old one is much, much brighter than the new!


Lol. Crazy I know. I would use two new exact same bulbs and see if that fixes the issue. Imo, it should, unless there is a wiring/connector issue.

Lol, I would go back to your mechanic friend with another burger or taco in hand and ask him to do the same to the other headlight. Hope you get both lights working the same brightness soon nik.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

I know I have tried to buy them in the US but with dollar exchange there is no deal for us. And I have never seen them on sale. If you can, post a picture showing both lites on and maybe we can tell if it’s bulb difference or you do have a ground issue. 
Properly aligned headlamps should not bother us. People have tried to retrofit LED bulbs in vehicles where the housings were not designed for them. Light scatters and they look way brighter but does nothing for driver. 



Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Right in the dash..
It should be a law
Every car should have its own diagnostics and trouble shooting
Every car should have its own manual.
And its own tracking log.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ron45 said:


> Right in the dash..
> It should be a law
> Every car should have its own diagnostics and trouble shooting
> Every car should have its own manual.
> And its own tracking log.


I rented a KIA 2015 credenza, 5 years ago, and it had a built in GPS tracker in the dash. 

It knew where it was, and where to get fuel close by. 

Danged thing knew everything but where the Highway Patrol were. :vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

I had a 1976 Celica GT Liftback, yes way back in 1976 that had a board showing fluid levels and light monitor. If fluids were low or lights didn’t work, it showed on the display. I have never seen anything like it since. 










Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ron45 said:


> Right in the dash..
> It should be a law
> Every car should have its own diagnostics and trouble shooting
> Every car should have its own manual.
> And its own tracking log.



That would probably kill me! I was following the wildfire smoke into the country again, today & I nearly drove off the road into a deep ravine! And I was only wrestling with a little container of Pico de Gallo.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> That would probably kill me! I was following the wildfire smoke into the country again, today & I nearly drove off the road into a deep ravine! And I was only wrestling with a little container of Pico de Gallo.


The only thing that matters is your safe with no injuries.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It is time to throw the whole car away.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just think I've been neglecting it. I've had two flats recently & besides the headlight, the coolant was low, making the engine light go on. It's okay now.


When I was a teen, there were still Full-Service gas stations, so we weren't taught about checking oil, etc. I ruined the engine on my first car, a used Karmann Ghia. White over Turquoise.:sad:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> It is time to throw the whole car away.



It's still worth $10-13,000


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> It's still worth $10-13,000


Is that California value, or Wyoming value.

Much different markets. :wink2:

For that matter , I have rented a car for $250.00, Driven 300 miles south and bought a vehicle for $6,000 less than the same thing cost here.



ED


----------

